# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  امکان سینک کردن دو تا SQL SERVER

## mina.m

با سلام

میخواستم از خدمت دوستان بپرسم که امکان سینک کردن دوتا سرور که روشون sql  هست وجود داره ؟ یعنی بجای اینکه بیاییم تک تک دیتابیس ها رو با هم mirror  کنیم ، دو تا sql  را با هم سینک کنیم که هر اتفاقی در این میفته در دیگری هم اعمال بشه و امکان جایگزینی بجای هم وجود داشته باشه ؟ ممنون میشم اگر برام توضیح بدین

----------


## eskandary.a

می تونی از replication  استفاده کنی؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
برای اینکار چند Solution در اختیار دارید. که با توجه به حساسیت کار، نوع امکاناتی که در اختیار دارید، میتوان راهکار مناسب را انتخاب کرد.
این راهکارها هم در یک پست یا یک تاپیک نمیشه بهش پرداخت و توضیح داد.
یک راه استفاده از Log shipping هست.
در این روش شما دوتا سرور دارید. در سرور اول شما از دیتابیس های مورد نظر Backup تهیه میکنید و در دیتابیس دوم در زمانهای خاص اونها رو Restore میکنید.
در این حالت اگر سرور اول از کار بیافته باید تنظیمات شبکه رو مقداری تغییر بدید و به صورت دستی به سرور دوم سوئیچ کنید.
یک راه استفاده از replication هست.
در این حالت نیز در زمانهای خاص از دیتابیس اصلی نوعی backup تهیه شده و با ساختار خاصی به دیتابیسهای مختلف ارسال خواهد شد.

راه سوم استفاده از  Server clustring هست. که این روش مقداری هزینه بر هست ولی سرور دوم به حالت standby قرار دارد و اگر سرور اول از کار افتاد به صورت خودکار شما به سرور دوم سوئیچ خواهید کرد و دیگه نیازی به تنظیمات خاصی ندارید.
 راه چهارم نیز استفاده از database mirroring هست که خودتون بهش اشاره کردید.

----------

